# My new Rocky Mountain Horse.



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

He is 3 years old, and is registered with the RMHA. His name is Adigo and he will be my new trail horse.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Excuse me...*pokes you*... Your wrong.

.


He is MY new trail horse Please hand him over.. NOW


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Let us know what you find for a saddle to fit that short back. I'm very interested.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice, congrats


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Let us know what you find for a saddle to fit that short back. I'm very interested.


Well, he has his own saddle that seems to fit him quite well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

very classic- congrats!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Eek! I love him! Gorgeous horse


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Oh wow he is stunning, I love that first picture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love his long mane.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

He's so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He positively drips with cuteness!! I wish you well with him - he looks like he'll be terrific on the trails.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow he's gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful boy! Jealous... congrats!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks everyone. And I was thinking, since it's kinda hard to pronounce Adagio, A-DA-GEE-O. Any name suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm jealous; he's gorgeous! I actually like his name too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovely! What color Chocolate is he--Liver?!? ha, ha, ha


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a cute horse . Congrats. After you have him for a while and ride him a bet one day a name will come to you .


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Geo, of the earth?? Can you post a pic of his saddle and make? I'd love to see how wide the gullet is as well. Thanks If a saddle I bo't my walker doesn't fit I'll be shopping again.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Stunning color congratulation!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Geo, of the earth?? Can you post a pic of his saddle and make? I'd love to see how wide the gullet is as well. Thanks If a saddle I bo't my walker doesn't fit I'll be shopping again.


Are you English or western?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I love his coloring!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning boy!! Love his color too!!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's two more pictures:


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice!! Nice and stocky, lovely head and great conformation!!! What is his breeding? I'd be interested to know the saddle make as well, I had a super hard time finding one to fit my boy


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, at the moment he's using a Fabtron saddle and it seems to fit him well. No saddle sores or anything. And I'll look his pedigree up later when I have the time. Edit: here's his pedigree; http://www.rmhorse.com/Lite/pp_pedigree.php?id=ACE'S ADAGIO&gens=4&db=pedigree


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Just goes to show that I love anything Chocolate!! Can I have one for trail riding too? =)


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

At the risk of hijacking this thread...how can you tell it's a Rocky Mountain Horse? My daughter rides a pony that looks almsot exactly like that...very light mane, dark dappled body. It it coloring alone?
Thanks for educating me! LOL


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, usually its only Rockies that have the coloring, but there are some other breeds that have it. And they're usually on the smaller side, but there is some that exceed 15.2 hands. Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

your horses is so pretty westernTale. can I possibly borrow him until he is around 20?


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

WesternTale said:


> Well, usually its only Rockies that have the coloring, but there are some other breeds that have it. And they're usually on the smaller side, but there is some that exceed 15.2 hands. Do you have any pictures of him?


This is what she looks like...her tail doesn't show in this pic but it's just slightly darker than her mane


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm 99% sure that is a Rocky.


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

WesternTale said:


> I'm 99% sure that is a Rocky.


Neat...thanks! Now back to the topic at hand...your beautiful Rocky Mountain Horse!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Andieve said:


> Neat...thanks! Now back to the topic at hand...your beautiful Rocky Mountain Horse!


Haha, glad I could help.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

omg hes gorgous!


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

Super Pretty!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

He's beautiful! Love that thick, long hair! I also LOVE his name! It's a musical term and I'm kind of a music nerd...


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> He's beautiful! Love that thick, long hair! I also LOVE his name! It's a musical term and I'm kind of a music nerd...


Ohk. I thought it was something Greek or somethin. Since his registered name is Ace's Adagio, I was either thinking of keeping his name or calling him Ace instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! What a looker! Good temperament too I hope! Congrats!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I will be making a new thread for him once I start him. To keep track of his progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Adagio is a musical term (Latin, I believe) meaning "slowly" or "leisurly".


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I want one too!!! He's magnificent!! Love the pics!!  Some day i will one one!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

if anyone's interested, these breeders have their own farm and are moving, so there selling out their herd. Located in Nova Scotia, Canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a picture of Deegs runnin in the pasture this morning.  and just another of his pretty head


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I know that horse, well not personally but I talked to his owner lots, if I had the mom I would buy the bay mare they have for sale. Weird I never see horses I've seen before on here.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

haha. What a small world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

well dang, he sent me a message that he wants to live with Biscuit here in Texas. I will be up there soon to pick him up!!!

He is absolutely stunning. I LOVE Rockies...they are just gorgeous. His color is stunning! Hope y'all have many a happy mile!


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

That is one flashy trail horse!


----------



## Odmi (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just stunning! This is a breed I just love, and do wish to own one day!*​


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

QOS said:


> well dang, he sent me a message that he wants to live with Biscuit here in Texas. I will be up there soon to pick him up!!!
> 
> He is absolutely stunning. I LOVE Rockies...they are just gorgeous. His color is stunning! Hope y'all have many a happy mile!


Haha, I'll be sure to give you first dibs. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,I'm jealous! I've always wanted a Rocky..


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Picture time!
Bath time!





















After:








And his beautiful sire:








And a little one on one time


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for double posting, but I just had to share these pictures that I just went outside and took.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WHY taking pictures OF MY HORSE!!!!???? *BB is jealous*XD


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You're just taunting us now!!!


----------

